# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA September 10th - Sunday



## Eric (Sep 4, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA September 10th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Sep 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm going see you all there


----------



## the2finger (Sep 5, 2017)

Bringing the wife's new Shelby and my western flyer


----------



## the2finger (Sep 5, 2017)

waddayabringing hoarder?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 5, 2017)

the2finger said:


> waddayabringing hoarder?





the2finger said:


> waddayabringing hoarder?



maybe a jc Higgin,s jet flow


----------



## the2finger (Sep 7, 2017)

Weather looks iffy where we live so we're gonna ride a couple of roach bikes


----------



## Eric (Sep 8, 2017)

As always the weather should be good in orange.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 8, 2017)

It's gonna be horrible at my ranch


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 9, 2017)

see you all sunday


----------



## Cory (Sep 9, 2017)

Will be great fun! Just need to decide if I ride or drive there [emoji1] [emoji106] 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 9, 2017)

Don't know if I wanna get my sweet first gen Cummins all wet


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 9, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Don't know if I wanna get my sweet first gen Cummins all wet



you will be all right


----------



## the2finger (Sep 9, 2017)

Just waxed that biach


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 9, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Just waxed that biach



wax on wax off


----------



## 58tornado (Sep 9, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> wax on wax off



Be riding the basket case tomorrow!! See u all there..


----------



## Cabedweller (Sep 10, 2017)

Pics from today's ride


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

It was great to see everyone that came out today


----------



## the2finger (Sep 10, 2017)

Screwed by the weatherman again not one drop at my ranch we coulda rode today


----------

